# ACS Group A = 15 points (AUS equivalent Bachelor's degree)?



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

Folks,

I plan to file my Subclass 175 visa later this week. I have a Bachelor's Degree (B.E.) from University of Mumbai. ACS has given a positive assessment under PIM 3, Group A and considered my relevant work experience at 5+ years. Am I eligible to claim 15 points for my qualifications or is it just worth 10 points? Please advice.

Age: 30 pts (27 years)
English Language Ability: 10 pts (IELTS 7.5)
Overseas employment: 10 pts (5+ years)
Qualifications: 10 or 15 pts? :confused2:
----------------------------------------------------------
Final Score: 60 or 65 pts?? :confused2:


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

Any ideas friends?


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

I am sure u will be able to qualify 15 points for overseas qualification..but lets hear out from senior expats..


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

ujwols said:


> I am sure u will be able to qualify 15 points for overseas qualification..but lets hear out from senior expats..


thanks for your reply.. yes.. i am waiting to hear from senior expats here.

The new points table says -

Australian Diploma or trade qualification or other qualification recognised by a relevant Assessing Authority: 10 points
At least a Bachelor degree: 15 points
Doctorate: 20 points 

Further more, it says:

"To claim points for a qualification obtained overseas, the qualification will need to be recognised as being of a standard comparable to the relevant Australian level qualification. Generally, applicants will be able to request an opinion on their qualification claims from the relevant assessing authority when seeking their skills assessment. For further information about this process, applicants should contact the relevant assessing authority."

Does that mean even if you hold a Doctorate degree from an overseas institution, you will still fetch a maximum of only 10 points for your qualifications? Isn't that a bit weird?


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

Any thoughts senior expats? I am planning to file my visa in the next few days. Please advice.


----------



## freddieha (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi optimus_prime,

I think you should do exactly what DIAC says: "Generally, you will be able to request an opinion on your qualification claims from the relevant assessing authority when you seek your skills assessment.", which means you have to contact ACS and ask for their opinion about the equivalent of you qualification to the AUS standard. I've read somewhere on this forum that someone has done that with ACS and the ACS is happy to give such opinion. So, it's highly recommended that you do this first to make sure you have enough points before lodging your application (and to avoid wasting money and 2 years waiting in worries)


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

optimus_prime said:


> "To claim points for a qualification obtained overseas, the qualification will need to be recognised as being of a standard comparable to the relevant Australian level qualification.


In the same letter containing the positive assessment, did ACS specifically state that your Bachelors from Mumbai University is equivalent to an Australian degree? I would be surprised if they didn't, since you fall under Group A. If they specifically stated that your Bachelors is equivalent to an Australian degree, then I'd claim the whole 15 points. 

If they didn't give an opinion, then DIAC would have to look up your university in the AEI-NOOSR. If your uni is listed in that database as being the equivalent, then you're good to go.


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

freddieha said:


> Hi optimus_prime,
> 
> I think you should do exactly what DIAC says: "Generally, you will be able to request an opinion on your qualification claims from the relevant assessing authority when you seek your skills assessment.", which means you have to contact ACS and ask for their opinion about the equivalent of you qualification to the AUS standard. I've read somewhere on this forum that someone has done that with ACS and the ACS is happy to give such opinion. So, it's highly recommended that you do this first to make sure you have enough points before lodging your application (and to avoid wasting money and 2 years waiting in worries)


I have already been assessed positive under Group A.. Would I be able to request an additional opinion on educational qualifications now that my skills assessment is already complete?


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

stormgal said:


> In the same letter containing the positive assessment, did ACS specifically state that your Bachelors from Mumbai University is equivalent to an Australian degree? I would be surprised if they didn't, since you fall under Group A. If they specifically stated that your Bachelors is equivalent to an Australian degree, then I'd claim the whole 15 points.
> 
> If they didn't give an opinion, then DIAC would have to look up your university in the AEI-NOOSR. If your uni is listed in that database as being the equivalent, then you're good to go.


Thanks for your response. They have not stated anything about my educational qualifications in the letter. All it mentions is that I have satisfied the requirements of ACS PIM3, Group A.

The below link details the specifics of PIM3, Group A qualification (refer pages 3-4):
http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/PIM_3_Issue1_01July2010_Rev01.pdf

Snippets from the document: 

_2.2. GROUP A 
Applicants must provide evidence that they are current Certified Professional Members of the ACS (MACS CP), or have a qualification assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor 
(undergraduate) degree or Graduate Diploma or higher degree level qualification with a major in ICT in a relevant field to the nominated occupation and at least two (2) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to the nominated occupation, completed in the seven (7) years before the date of application for Skills Assessment. 
_

Is the list of universities equivalent to Australian standard published in the AEI-NOOSR site? I could not find it. Please share the links, if any.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

optimus_prime said:


> Thanks for your response. They have not stated anything about my educational qualifications in the letter. All it mentions is that I have satisfied the requirements of ACS PIM3, Group A.
> 
> The below link details the specifics of PIM3, Group A qualification (refer pages 3-4):
> http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/PIM_3_Issue1_01July2010_Rev01.pdf
> ...


When did you receive your letter? I'm only wondering if it's a new thing where ACS gives an opinion on Universities or not - or why they'd leave some out. (I received my letter a few weeks ago, and my university was also assessed)

I can't see why you can't get the 15 points if you fall under group A.

Anyway, here's the link to the AEI. 

Assessment of overseas qualifications

You have to pay for the service (if you're overseas). If not, I would just email ACS with your letters reference number and ask them directly - I think that's the best route.


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

stormgal said:


> When did you receive your letter? I'm only wondering if it's a new thing where ACS gives an opinion on Universities or not - or why they'd leave some out. (I received my letter a few weeks ago, and my university was also assessed)
> 
> I can't see why you can't get the 15 points if you fall under group A.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the AEI link.
I received my letter in the second week of August. I agree with you - the best way here is to contact ACS with my reference # and check it out.


----------



## freddieha (Sep 10, 2011)

optimus_prime said:


> I have already been assessed positive under Group A.. Would I be able to request an additional opinion on educational qualifications now that my skills assessment is already complete?


Hi optimus_prime,

I think it is possible, because someone here has done that:

...

Oops I enclosed the URL but it doesn't take as I'm a new user in this forum. But you can go to google and search for exactly the following phrase (including the quotation marks), you'll find the post from the other forum:

"if you would like a letter stating your university qualification and its Australian equivalent we can proceed"


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

freddieha said:


> Hi optimus_prime,
> 
> I think it is possible, because someone here has done that:
> 
> ...


thanks freddieha.. much appreciated!


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

can u guide me step to do ACS application manually online
as i am software engineer as more then 4 yr exp
and which docs required to upload

as u have already applied so u must have an idea 

also from online application have to select "skill" radio or somthing else




optimus_prime said:


> Folks,
> 
> I plan to file my Subclass 175 visa later this week. I have a Bachelor's Degree (B.E.) from University of Mumbai. ACS has given a positive assessment under PIM 3, Group A and considered my relevant work experience at 5+ years. Am I eligible to claim 15 points for my qualifications or is it just worth 10 points? Please advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> can u guide me step to do ACS application manually online
> as i am software engineer as more then 4 yr exp
> and which docs required to upload
> 
> ...


yes.. you can do it online.. fill the application record online.. attach & post the following docs to ACS:
1) Signed online ‘application record’ 
2) Email acknowledgement
3) Certified copy of birth certificate
4) Certified copy of relevant passport pages
5) Academic Transcripts
6) Certified copy of Degree Certificate
7) & most importantly.. Certified copies of employer references.. all employers you have worked with till date.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for your reply

for online process i have to select "skill" radio right?
and what document i have to keep ready with scanned copy means which main docs they want online upload purpose?

and one more all employee ref docs means appointment and reveling letters right and this doc required during online upload?



optimus_prime said:


> yes.. you can do it online.. fill the application record online.. attach & post the following docs to ACS:
> 1) Signed online ‘application record’
> 2) Email acknowledgement
> 3) Certified copy of birth certificate
> ...


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> for online process i have to select "skill" radio right?
> and what document i have to keep ready with scanned copy means which main docs they want online upload purpose?
> ...


1) Yes.. select Skill 
2) Upload all documents that are available with you.. note that you need to post these docs as well.
3) employee ref docs include appointment letters, relieving letters, service certificates, payslips and also a detailed letter that mentions the nature of work done.. the letter has to be on a company letterhead.. if that is not possible.. contact your supervisor and get a notarized declaration.


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

optimus_prime said:


> Thanks for sharing the AEI link.
> I received my letter in the second week of August. I agree with you - the best way here is to contact ACS with my reference # and check it out.


Hi Optimus,

Even i have the same concern. My case was finalized before 15th august and thus education qualifications were not mentioned on my result letter. I asked ACS people yesterday over mail regarding the same. They replied saying they are in discussions with DIAC and if there are any updates they will post on their website. They didn't mention if they will provide a separate letter for educational qualifications.

Have you also contacted ACS? Please let me know if you any other info regarding what ACS is going to do for all the people who have got their letters between 1st july and 15th august without educational qualifications.

Thanks.


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

may82 said:


> Hi Optimus,
> 
> Even i have the same concern. My case was finalized before 15th august and thus education qualifications were not mentioned on my result letter. I asked ACS people yesterday over mail regarding the same. They replied saying they are in discussions with DIAC and if there are any updates they will post on their website. They didn't mention if they will provide a separate letter for educational qualifications.
> 
> ...


I have contacted ACS but I am yet to receive a reply from them. I have no additional information as of now.. but I shall keep you posted as and when I hear from them.

By the way.. Have you applied for 175 visa?


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

optimus_prime said:


> I have contacted ACS but I am yet to receive a reply from them. I have no additional information as of now.. but I shall keep you posted as and when I hear from them.
> 
> By the way.. Have you applied for 175 visa?


Thanks. I haven't applied as of now. Waiting for IELTS...

Lets hope ACS provides us with updated letters.. In the mean time I have also raised the same query to DIAC...I have asked if they require any assessment for claiming education points? They will probably revert by next week....Lets see...


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

may82 said:


> Thanks. I haven't applied as of now. Waiting for IELTS...
> 
> Lets hope ACS provides us with updated letters.. In the mean time I have also raised the same query to DIAC...I have asked if they require any assessment for claiming education points? They will probably revert by next week....Lets see...


All the best for your IELTS.. Please post an update on this thread if you hear back from DIAC.


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

optimus_prime said:


> All the best for your IELTS.. Please post an update on this thread if you hear back from DIAC.


Thanks..I will surely update when i get a response from DIAC....

Also just got a reply from my agent on the issue... He says since I am in Group A and so it will not matter... The equivalent qualification is given to people having non IT education...

Not very sure how correct is this  

What abt u? have u already applied the visa?


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

may82 said:


> Thanks..I will surely update when i get a response from DIAC....
> 
> Also just got a reply from my agent on the issue... He says since I am in Group A and so it will not matter... The equivalent qualification is given to people having non IT education...
> 
> ...


Not yet... I had planned to apply by Aug end.. but I had to delay this activity due to some urgent personal matters.. Target is to complete it by Sept end.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks optimus_prime

some more questions 

with all docs i mentioned earlier i am planning to add last 3 to 4 year ITR (icome tax return docs ) and last 6 month salary slip of my current employer its ok to uppload?

and it compulsory so upload CV?

also in statuary letter its required to add all projects same as in CV or some of them?

also one more question after online submit will get confration mail on same day wihich i have to add with courier docs?

help me in all point its really help full to get proper idea without mistake
tx



optimus_prime said:


> 1) Yes.. select Skill
> 2) Upload all documents that are available with you.. note that you need to post these docs as well.
> 3) employee ref docs include appointment letters, relieving letters, service certificates, payslips and also a detailed letter that mentions the nature of work done.. the letter has to be on a company letterhead.. if that is not possible.. contact your supervisor and get a notarized declaration.


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> thanks optimus_prime
> 
> some more questions
> 
> ...


1) ITR is not needed.. All you need is the last salary slip from each of your employers.
2) Go ahead and upload your CV.
3) Its better if it matches with your CV.
4) Yes.. you get it almost instantly.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

i have slary slip of my current employer only
for previous employer i dont have and salary bank account was alrady closed so only way is ITR or form16 nothing else so what to do

and one more thing if i pay fees by cc then what doc i have to send in courier



optimus_prime said:


> 1) ITR is not needed.. All you need is the last salary slip from each of your employers.
> 2) Go ahead and upload your CV.
> 3) Its better if it matches with your CV.
> 4) Yes.. you get it almost instantly.


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> i have slary slip of my current employer only
> for previous employer i dont have and salary bank account was alrady closed so only way is ITR or form16 nothing else so what to do
> 
> and one more thing if i pay fees by cc then what doc i have to send in courier


1) show ITR in that case
2) just post all the docs that i mentioned earlier.. what else will you send? a credit card photocopy??


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

good 
asking becoz they have mentioned in docs that send fees receipt with courier?

1.its required to upload cv?
2. for satutory decalration of my current employer shall get decalration of my collage which have same designation like me?

3. all docs for upload will be ok in jpeg format?

guide me on this points
[
QUOTE=optimus_prime;608081]1) show ITR in that case
2) just post all the docs that i mentioned earlier.. what else will you send? a credit card photocopy?? [/QUOTE]


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> good
> asking becoz they have mentioned in docs that send fees receipt with courier?
> 
> 1.its required to upload cv?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

you are sounding hysterical... calm down.. its a very simple process - 
1) how many times will you ask the same question?? go ahead & upload your CV
2) it has to be your supervisor
3) not sure.. the site should allow this.. i uploaded all docs in pdf format.


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

may82 said:


> Thanks. I haven't applied as of now. Waiting for IELTS...
> 
> Lets hope ACS provides us with updated letters.. In the mean time I have also raised the same query to DIAC...I have asked if they require any assessment for claiming education points? They will probably revert by next week....Lets see...



I received a note from ACS.. it says that they would post a revised letter with qualifications and experience by the end of this week.


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

optimus_prime said:


> I received a note from ACS.. it says that they would post a revised letter with qualifications and experience by the end of this week.


Thats a gr8 news... congrats...But are they going to send the letter to everyone or to only those who have asked for?

The reply that i got from ACS doesn't specify anything like this 

Can you please let me know on which email id u had mailed?


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

may82 said:


> Thats a gr8 news... congrats...But are they going to send the letter to everyone or to only those who have asked for?
> 
> The reply that i got from ACS doesn't specify anything like this
> 
> Can you please let me know on which email id u had mailed?


I emailed the CO (not to the general mailing id on the site) who handled my case.. and she was happy to send a revised letter.


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

optimus_prime said:


> I emailed the CO (not to the general mailing id on the site) who handled my case.. and she was happy to send a revised letter.



Ohh... The problem in my case is that my CO never contacted me and I came to know from forum only that she has already left ACS...

The general mail id person never provides any specifc answer... Any suggestion whom should i contact now?


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

may82 said:


> Ohh... The problem in my case is that my CO never contacted me and I came to know from forum only that she has already left ACS...
> 
> The general mail id person never provides any specifc answer... Any suggestion whom should i contact now?


did you get any email from ACS informing you that your case has been finalized? i am referring to the email that has your post tracking #.. check who sent you that email? why don't you send the email to him/her?


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

optimus_prime said:


> did you get any email from ACS informing you that your case has been finalized? i am referring to the email that has your post tracking #.. check who sent you that email? why don't you send the email to him/her?


I got the email from [email protected] and for further inquiry they have given general email id [email protected]


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

himay82 ,opti
hi omarau

1. is their any squence i have to follow in upload docs...
2. if jpeg format is their and if i have 4 page of 1 docs then how can i send jpeg becoz somtimes order will not able to manage
3. i am planing to add last five yer IT form16 with some sal slip of current an previour employer with transcipts ,all sem markesheets,degree,exp and reliving letter,school leaving,passposr copy (all docs with notry) this is fine..means i have many docs so jpeg ok and this docs are ok
4. i have to give specific name to each doc when i upload

guide me

tx


may82 said:


> I got the email from [email protected] and for further inquiry they have given general email id [email protected]


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

may82 said:


> Thats a gr8 news... congrats...But are they going to send the letter to everyone or to only those who have asked for?
> 
> The reply that i got from ACS doesn't specify anything like this
> 
> Can you please let me know on which email id u had mailed?


This is great news.. I will ask them for qualification assessment too..


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

ujwols said:


> This is great news.. I will ask them for qualification assessment too..


good luck folks!!


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

1. is their any sequence i have to follow in upload docs...
2. if jpeg format is their and if i have 4 page of 1 docs then how can i send jpeg become sometimes order will not able to manage
3. i am planing to add last five yer IT form16 with some sal slip of current an previous employer with transcripts ,all sem markesheets,degree,exp and reliving letter,school leaving,passport copy (all docs with notary) this is fine..means i have many docs so jpeg ok and this docs are ok
4. i have to give specific name to each doc when i upload

guide me


optimus_prime said:


> good luck folks!!


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks folks.. much appreciated! 
I received an updated letter from ACS which mentions both my educational qualifications (as compared to an Australian Bachelor's degree) and work experience.


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> 1. is their any sequence i have to follow in upload docs...
> 2. if jpeg format is their and if i have 4 page of 1 docs then how can i send jpeg become sometimes order will not able to manage
> 3. i am planing to add last five yer IT form16 with some sal slip of current an previous employer with transcripts ,all sem markesheets,degree,exp and reliving letter,school leaving,passport copy (all docs with notary) this is fine..means i have many docs so jpeg ok and this docs are ok
> 4. i have to give specific name to each doc when i upload
> ...


the process is not as complicated.. do not worry.. just upload the docs on to the site... its very simple and straight-forward.

answers to your queries:
1) no sequence
2) use pdf format
3) ok
4) no


----------



## gurram.mahesh (Jul 20, 2011)

optimus_prime said:


> I received a note from ACS.. it says that they would post a revised letter with qualifications and experience by the end of this week.


Hi,

This is Mahesh. I also have a ACS letter from 31st July which does not have any educational evaluation. I tried reaching my CO and aeeament @acs.org.au.

They are asking me to apply for RPL. Do i need to do this ? I have a Bachelors Degree from JNTU Hyderabad in Computer Science and Information Technology.


----------



## optimus_prime (Aug 13, 2011)

gurram.mahesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Mahesh. I also have a ACS letter from 31st July which does not have any educational evaluation. I tried reaching my CO and aeeament @acs.org.au.
> 
> They are asking me to apply for RPL. Do i need to do this ? I have a Bachelors Degree from JNTU Hyderabad in Computer Science and Information Technology.


no this is not required. Request them to send a revised letter mentioning your work ex and educational qualifications. Tell ACS that this is needed for your visa application to DIAC.


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

gurram.mahesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Mahesh. I also have a ACS letter from 31st July which does not have any educational evaluation. I tried reaching my CO and aeeament @acs.org.au.
> 
> They are asking me to apply for RPL. Do i need to do this ? I have a Bachelors Degree from JNTU Hyderabad in Computer Science and Information Technology.


Hi,

Send a mail to your case officer directly. Sending mail on general mail id won't help.


----------



## topteer (Jul 15, 2011)

may82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Send a mail to your case officer directly. Sending mail on general mail id won't help.


I just received my positive result letter, it does not mentioned my qualification. I want to request an opinion, but I don't know who is my CO, I have never received email from him/her directly.

Then, How can I contact my CO?


----------



## freddieha (Sep 10, 2011)

I think the email address of the assessor is formed as: [email protected], e.g. if the name of your assessor is thosmas, then his email is [email protected]

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

freddieha said:


> I think the email address of the assessor is formed as: [email protected], e.g. if the name of your assessor is thosmas, then his email is [email protected]
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


Yes. That is correct.


----------

